# [openOffice] Problème durant la mise à jour (résolu)

## smu

Bonjour,

J'ai tenté la mise à jour et après que un moment: boum.

Le plus intéressant semble être dans le fichier 'build.log'. Un extrait est disponible à la fin du post.

Si quelqu'un a une idée sur l'origine de ce problème, cela me permettrais de terminer la mise à jour de mon portable.

Je n'ai pas de problème avec mon poste de bureau.

D'avance merci

smu

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

emerge --info =app-office/openoffice-3.2.0

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================                           

                        System Settings                                                     

=================================================================                           

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 07 Mar 2010 07:15:01 +0000                                                   

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                         

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                         

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10                                                               

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1                                                       

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8                                                                        

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                          

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                        

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                         

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                          

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                   

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                       

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                         

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4                                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                          

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                          

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                       

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                                

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                            

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                           

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"                                                                  

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                           

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"                                                                                                                                   

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"                                                                                                                        

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                             

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"       

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "                                                                                                  

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                           

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                         

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="fr"                                                                                                                                                 

MAKEOPTS="-j1"                                                                                                                                               

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dga dirac dri exif fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd theora tiff unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xinerama xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon flgrx vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

emerge -pqv =app-office/openoffice-3.2.0

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-3.2.0 [3.1.1] USE="bash-completion cups java kde mono nsplugin opengl pam (-aqua) -binfilter -dbus -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -gtk (-kdeenablefinal) -ldap -odk -templates" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.0/temp/build.log

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOO320_m12/vcl/source/app

Compiling: vcl/source/app/dbggui.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/help.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/idlemgr.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/settings.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/sound.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/stdtext.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/svapp.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/svdata.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/svmain.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/svmainhook.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/timer.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/dndhelp.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/unohelp.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/unohelp2.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/vclevent.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/i18nhelp.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/app/salvtables.cxx

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOO320_m12/vcl/source/app/salvtables.cxx:43:

../../inc/vcl/salobj.hxx:77: warning: unused parameter 'bEnable'

Compiling: vcl/source/app/session.cxx

Making:    app.lib

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOO320_m12/vcl/source/components

Compiling: vcl/source/components/display.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/components/dtranscomp.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/components/fontident.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/components/factory.cxx

Making:    components.lib

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOO320_m12/vcl/source/control

Compiling: vcl/source/control/button.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/ctrl.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/combobox.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/edit.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/field.cxx

m<B7><B5>^TY(<95>^P16<B2>o><<BD>^A<C6>u K<DC>2vAY<E1><BE> (<A6>@<D3>^Y<F7><EB>6ژ1<C1>j<B7>o<80>4<D5>F<81>^Eh<F3>*^Z%v^Kj<F1><CF>Y<E4>y^^N<99><AF>3^C2h<A2>

<E1><8F>^Z<BD>^TL&ɲE<E3>^H`<90>,<F7><C6>ʹ<95>Sg<A2>T<CB>1

<BE><9F>?Cx^X^?e<81><A7><C5>#<BE>N<B6><<83>P^T<D7>g<8C><AA><D7><FC><E6>P<C5>,<E1>AP<C1><CB><CE>0^F<C6>^T<FA>U<A6>a<84><B2>%Compiling: vcl/source/control/field2.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/fixbrd.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/fixed.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/group.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/ilstbox.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/imgctrl.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/longcurr.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/lstbox.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/morebtn.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/menubtn.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/scrbar.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/slider.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/spinfld.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/spinbtn.cxx

Compiling: vcl/source/control/tabctrl.cxx

Making:    ctrl.lib

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/edit.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/field.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/field2.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/fixbrd.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/fixed.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/group.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/ilstbox.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/imgctrl.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/longcurr.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/lstbox.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/morebtn.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/menubtn.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/scrbar.o: File format not recognized

nm: ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/slider.o: File format not recognized

dmake:  Error code 14, while making '../../unxlngi6.pro/slb/ctrl.lib'

dmake:  '../../unxlngi6.pro/slb/ctrl.lib' removed.

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOO320_m12/vcl/source/control

rmdir /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.0/temp/VU1T3cVQpY

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-3.2.0 failed:

 *   Build failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 6027:  Called die

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-3.2.0 failed:

 *   Build failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 6027:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 *Last edited by smu on Sun May 02, 2010 11:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Ton disque n'est pas plein ?

```

df -h
```

----------

## smu

Bonjour,

Non, df -h annonce 10G pour la partition contenant /var/tmp/portage/.

smu

----------

## ghoti

 *smu wrote:*   

> Non, df -h annonce 10G pour la partition contenant /var/tmp/portage/.

 

Ta partition fait quelle taille au total ?

Quel filesystem ?

En ext2/ext3, 5% de l'espace sont réservés par défaut à root.

Voir le paramètre "-m" de la commande tune2fs.

----------

## smu

B'soir,

Merci Ghoti de relever un oubli.

Je retente la réponse:

Non, df -h annonce 10G de libre pour la partition contenant /var/tmp/portage/. 

Pour info, et n'ayant pas de point de comparaison, ce qui me chagrine sont les caractères étranges entre la compile de field.cxx et field2.cxx (voir ci-dessous).

Compiling: vcl/source/control/field.cxx

m<B7><B5>^TY(<95>^P16<B2>o><<BD>^A<C6>u K<DC>2vAY<E1><BE> (<A6>@<D3>^Y<F7><EB>6ژ1<C1>j<B7>o<80>4<D5>F<81>^Eh<F3>*^Z%v^Kj<F1><CF>Y<E4>y^^N<99><AF>3^C2h<A2>

<E1><8F>^Z<BD>^TL&ɲE<E3>^H`<90>,<F7><C6>ʹ<95>Sg<A2>T<CB>1

<BE><9F>?Cx^X^?e<81><A7><C5>#<BE>N<B6><<83>P^T<D7>g<8C><AA><D7><FC><E6>P<C5>,<E1>AP<C1><CB><CE>0^F<C6>^T<FA>U<A6>a<84><B2>%Compiling: vcl/source/control/field2.cxx

smu

----------

## smu

B'jour,

Finalement, après plus de trois semaines de recherche, je suis arrivé à installer la mise à jour.

Je rappelles que hormis OpenOffice tous les paquets compilaient.

Toutefois, le coupable était ccache. Je l'ai désactivé temporairement et plus de problème.

J'ai fini par faire un "ccache -C" pour l'avenir.

smu

----------

## Poussin

OpenOffice est très capricieux à la compilation. Il y a d'ailleur un message de mise en garde au debut de l'ebuild (proposant même de passer en -j1 en cas de problème si je ne me tromper)

----------

